# le pointG... c'est ici !!!



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2003)

Ayé, j'lai trouvé ...le PointGrenouille !


----------



## krystof (28 Octobre 2003)

En fait, tout dépend de la grosseur de la tige.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> En fait, tout dépend de la grosseur de la tige.


----------



## PetIrix (28 Octobre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ayé, j'lai trouvé ...le PointGrenouille !



Et allez donc !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On est reparti dans la cuisse !!


----------



## macelene (28 Octobre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

>












*Merci, Lorna et toutes les grenouilles de MAc Gé* aujourd'hui je suis d'une humeur exceptionnellement belle, et je vais pouvoir en donner à tous mes patients si tristes eux, d' être là où ils ne devraient pas être 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Merci, Lorna et toutes les grenouilles de MAc Gé* aujourd'hui je suis d'une humeur exceptionnellement belle, et je vais pouvoir en donner à tous mes patients si tristes eux, d' être là où ils ne devraient pas être
> 
> 
> 
> ...




De rien Macelene !!!! (si mes petites images peuvent servir ... j'en suis fort contente !!!)


----------



## PetIrix (28 Octobre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ayé, j'lai trouvé ...le PointGrenouille !



Va p'tet falloir penser à changer de lettre à l'occasion.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Va p'tet falloir penser à changer de lettre à l'occasion.



Va p'tet falloir penser à devenir un peu aimable  à l'occasion


----------



## krystof (28 Octobre 2003)

Penser ? Ici ?


----------



## PetIrix (28 Octobre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Va p'tet falloir penser à devenir un peu aimable  à l'occasion



Ben voilà ... encore une baffe !
Je n'ai pas été vilain cette fois ci !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pourtant je le travail mon relationnel.

Encore un echec.


----------



## krystof (28 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Ben voilà ... encore une baffe !
> Je n'ai pas été vilain cette fois ci !
> 
> 
> ...



L'échec est la clé de la réussite. Travaille encore un peu, tu finiras par y arriver.


----------



## aricosec (28 Octobre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Penser ? Ici ?


.
c'est vrai ça,KRYSTOF a raison,si il faut penser et etre aimable,ça va pas etre facile pour la GRIBOUILLETTE,déja qu'il m'a perverti quand je suis arrivé ici,moi si bien sous tout rapports,je suis devenu un paria,le web m'a dénaturé,catalogué maintenant dans le role de viellard impotent et impetinent,ma couche a la main,la souris dans l'autre je m'efforce de rester present,malgré les lazis d'une bande de malfaisant du bar,dont KRYS deviens le chef de file.
.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> L'échec est la clé de la réussite. Travaille encore un peu, tu finiras par y arriver.








 Y'à du boulot encore !


----------



## krystof (28 Octobre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> malgré les lazis d'une bande de malfaisant du bar,dont KRYS deviens le chef de file.
> .



C'est pas très gentil ça.


----------



## aricosec (28 Octobre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas très gentil ça.


.
ah bon ,tu trouve ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 moi qui te faisait un compliment  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










bon ben je boude alors ! tu ne vaut pas plus que GRIBOUILLE


----------



## PetIrix (28 Octobre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Y'à du boulot encore !



Et si tu pensais à être agréble ....


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Et si tu pensais à être agréble ....



c'est un nouveau mot pour le pétomane ?


----------



## PetIrix (28 Octobre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> c'est un nouveau mot pour le pétomane ?














Arff !

J'ai un clavier "zerty"
Il me manque le "A".
D' illeur, c'est chint pour  voir une converstion  vec vous sur le br !!


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Et si tu pensais à être agréble ....



je suis toute ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 comme Finn !


----------



## PetIrix (28 Octobre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> je suis toute ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu es toute  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 comme Finn ou bien
toute fine comme  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon, je retourne bosser. Si c'est pour faire n'importe quoi ....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je retourne bosser. Si c'est pour faire n'importe quoi ....


...et qu'est-ce qu'on fait depuis ce matin ???????


----------



## PetIrix (28 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...et qu'est-ce qu'on fait depuis ce matin ???????



Oui mais là je viens de réaliser ..


----------



## kamkil (28 Octobre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> aujourd'hui je suis d'une humeur exceptionnellement belle, et je vais pouvoir en donner à tous mes patients si tristes eux, d' être là où ils ne devraient pas être
> 
> 
> 
> ...



BarMacGétienne macelene, au tableau!! Et avec une craie bleue!


----------



## krystof (28 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...et qu'est-ce qu'on fait depuis ce matin ???????



On fait plaisir aux intellos en nous complaisant dans notre médiocrité quotidienne.


----------



## krystof (28 Octobre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> ah bon ,tu trouve ?
> 
> 
> ...



Ce n'est pas ce que j'avais cru comprendre. Pas grave.
Tu n'auras qu'une petite claque alors.


----------



## jpmiss (29 Octobre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> L'échec est la clé de la réussite. Travaille encore un peu, tu finiras par y arriver.



krystof vient de réinventer les devises Shadock:


----------



## krystof (29 Octobre 2003)

C'est pas de moi cette citation, mais de Morihei Ueshiba (cherche dans Google).  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Et je suis d'accord avec.


----------



## MackZeKnife (29 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais là je viens de réaliser ..



la foudre a enfin frappé...


----------



## PetIrix (29 Octobre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> la foudre a enfin frappé...



Reste à mettre tout le monde au courant!!


----------



## barbarella (29 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Reste à mettre tout le monde au courant!!



Débranche PetIrix, tu vas finir survolté !!

_ça me rappelle quelque chose ça_


----------



## MackZeKnife (29 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Débranche PetIrix, tu vas finir survolté !!
> 
> _ça me rappelle quelque chose ça_



c'est pas Liebig qui suggérait d'utiliser sa "lance" perso (hum, hum) pour éteindre son incendie de firewall. Un coup à s'électrocuter, c't'histoire


----------



## kamkil (29 Octobre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas Liebig qui suggérait d'utiliser sa "lance" perso (hum, hum) pour éteindre son incendie de firewall. Un coup à s'électrocuter, c't'histoire



T'a du confondre avec TheBig!!


----------



## MackZeKnife (29 Octobre 2003)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> T'a du confondre avec TheBig!!



c'est tout pareil, c'est de la bonne soupe


----------



## PetIrix (29 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Débranche PetIrix, tu vas finir survolté !!
> 
> _ça me rappelle quelque chose ça_



Watt do you say ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (29 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Watt do you say ?



purée, même du jeu de mots en anglé...


----------



## kamkil (29 Octobre 2003)

Voyons mon cher Watt Son 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ca me rappelle un film, 40 jours 40 nuits, votre histoire de courant. Le gars est tellement en manque que... la prise électrique... enfin.. je vous fait pas de dessin quoi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bon c'est des prises américaines, ça doit expliquer


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2003)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> Voyons mon cher Watt Son
> 
> 
> 
> ...











 sont fous ces américains !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Même en manque ... brrrrr, y'à d'autres moyens !


----------



## kamkil (29 Octobre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> sont fous ces américains !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Faut voir le film pour comprendre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... même si c'est pas un chef d'oeuvre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Plus pratiques les prises ricaines mais niveau sécurité c'est franchement le né-ant...


----------



## MackZeKnife (29 Octobre 2003)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> Faut voir le film pour comprendre
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est quoi c't'histoire ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 le point G, c'est pour gégène ?


----------



## PetIrix (29 Octobre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> purée, même du jeu de mots en anglé...



Ya volt !!


----------



## PetIrix (29 Octobre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi c't'histoire ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ces dames sont Ampère - pétuel recherche de ce qui appaise leurs tensions.
Mais pour y parvenir, il faut être en phase!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Mais pour y parvenir, il faut être en phase!


...pendant que vous y etes, n'auriez pas un bout de watt, je viens de me couper !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Octobre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> Un coup à s'électrocuter, c't'histoire


...l'avantage c'est que ça le foudroie !!! Arrfffff !!!


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...l'avantage c'est que ça le foudroie !!! Arrfffff !!!



Ben la petite mort n'en est que plus ...puissante !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Octobre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ben la petite mort n'en est que plus ...puissante !


Rrrroooooooooo !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Euh ! modérateur s'il vous plait !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi c't'histoire ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Euh l'histoire du PointG ...c'est dû à mon premier post dans le bar ...histoire de me présenter ("C'est bien ici le PoinG") ...voilà un rapprochement absurde je le reconnais mais qui m'avait séduite entre MacG / pointG ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






et puis là comme mon imagination n'est pas bien grande ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (hein PetiRix ?) , ben je suis encore avec mon PointG(renouille) ...  
je pensais que j'allais fire fleurir des grenouilles par ici ...
(oui j'ai tout un stock de photos à écouler !!!)


----------



## lumai (29 Octobre 2003)

Tu parles de grenouilles comme ça ?






Remarques...  gros crapaux baveux ==&gt; prince charmant ==&gt; découverte du point G ...


----------



## PetIrix (29 Octobre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> et puis là comme mon imagination n'est pas bien grande ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ouhh la, j'ai rien dit !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je ne suis responsable de rien en aucune façon !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2003)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Tu parles de grenouilles comme ça ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




AAAAAAAAaaaah ben voilà une qui suit !!!


----------



## MackZeKnife (29 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Ouhh la, j'ai rien dit !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mais il va arrêter de s'excuser et de se défausser le Pet'


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Octobre 2003)

Au moins, celles-là l'ont trouvé !!!


----------



## PetIrix (29 Octobre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> mais il va arrêter de s'excuser et de se défausser le Pet'



J'arrondis les angles!


----------



## MackZeKnife (29 Octobre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi c't'histoire ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ce n'était pas une question, j'avais lu l'origine du thread.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Au moins, celles-là l'ont trouvé !!!


C'est vrai aussi qu'elles ont bien l'air heureuses !!!


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> ce n'était pas une question, j'avais lu l'origine du thread.



Excuse-moi, j'avais lu 2 points d'intérrogation ...donc moi tout bêtement j'ai crû...que c'était deux questions  !!!


----------



## PetIrix (29 Octobre 2003)

Messieurs TheBig et MZK ...
Vous êtes en train de vous répondre à vous même ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Si ce n'était de la sénilité, ça ressemblerait bien à de l'ennui ...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Au moins, celles-là l'ont trouvé !!!



Ben si ça fait pas d'effet que ça ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Euuh ...je l'aisse tomber !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2003)

Bluuuuuuues Eyeeeeeeeees, Babyyyy ooooh Bluuuuuuues Eyeeeeeeees ...lalal lalala


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Messieurs TheBig et MZK ...
> Vous êtes en train de vous répondre à vous même ...


Euh ! ... ça t'arrive jamais de parler tout seul ?????


----------



## MackZeKnife (29 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Messieurs TheBig et MZK ...
> Vous êtes en train de vous répondre à vous même ...
> 
> 
> ...



mais il continue à être désagréable, l'empêcheur de poster en rond


----------



## PetIrix (29 Octobre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> mais il continue à être désagréable, l'empêcheur de poster en rond



Ahh mais faudrait savoir ce que vous voulez !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Soit je suis désagréable, soit je m'excuse trop.

Décidez vous! Kes ki faut qu'je fais !


----------



## PetIrix (29 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Euh ! ... ça t'arrive jamais de parler tout seul ?????



Vu comme je suis parti ce matin, j'aurais bientôt plus personne à qui parler ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Vu comme je suis parti ce matin, j'aurais bientôt plus personne à qui parler ...


...comme ça tu pourras faire comme MZK et moi : te répondre à toi-meme !!!


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2003)

Hey vous avez remarqué comme je reste muette ... là ... vous avez vu hein ... ???
pourtant j'en pense pas moins !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



j'fais des progrès !!


----------



## MackZeKnife (29 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Ahh mais faudrait savoir ce que vous voulez !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



perso, je te trouves très bien comme tu es, ne change rien.




S'il s'agit de tes relations avec la gente féminine du Bar, c'est autre chose, à toi de voir


----------



## Alex666 (29 Octobre 2003)

le point G, je connais bien le patron


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Octobre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Hey vous avez remarqué comme je reste muette ...


...c'est bien ! continue !!!


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...c'est bien ! continue !!!




...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Octobre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> ...


Avoue que la perche était bien grosse !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Avoue que la perche était bien grosse !!!!



vii piégée !


----------



## MackZeKnife (29 Octobre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> pourtant j'en pense pas moins !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Saches Lorna, qu'au Bar, pensez - surtout quand ce n'est "pas moins" - mais n'en rien dire, n'est pas un progrès.
Tes pensées nous intéressent (si,si  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## aricosec (29 Octobre 2003)

on se rapproche de ce que vous chercher,voici la GAINE scandale de 1953,le point G ,n'est pas loin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






.
suffit d'avoir une grande experience de seducteur,d'amant et de male ,comme le sublime et irremplaçable chevalier DE ARICOSEC comte d'arpajon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






.


----------



## Fulvio (29 Octobre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> on se rapproche de ce que vous chercher,voici la GAINE scandale de 1953,le point G ,n'est pas loin



Il s'agit, j'imagine, de l'objet (et de l'année) de tes premier émois libidineux ?


----------



## aricosec (29 Octobre 2003)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Il s'agit, j'imagine, de l'objet (et de l'année) de tes premier émois libidineux ?


.
et oui ,qu'est ce que tu veus ! je vois THEBIG et d'autres vieillards qui ont perdu la mémoire,alors je les remet dans le coup,les pauvres,c'est dur pour eux qui sont de sénilitée precoce de voir le fringant arico caracoler  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















.
soyons indulgents


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Octobre 2003)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Il s'agit, j'imagine, de l'objet (et de l'année) de tes premier émois libidineux ?


Pfffff ! déjà au berceau, juste avant la guerre (pas la dernière, la Grande !) il libidinait sa nourrice en chantant li tétons petit navire, li tétons petit navire etc... ...
Meme que dans la marmite (private joke) il libidinait tout le monde !!!


----------



## aricosec (29 Octobre 2003)

ppmppfmff pmm'ppm'mppppp mpfppffmffmp pmm'mmmmff mpmfmf pfmppfmffpmf mmmfmffpf pfmmmmfmpfmpmppfmm
ppmppfmff pmm'ppm'mppppp pmmmpp ppm'mpmmffpmfmmmfmpmpp pmfmmm pffmmmfmpmpp


----------



## PetIrix (29 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...c'est bien ! continue !!!





			
				Lorna a dit:
			
		

> ...



No comment !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Octobre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> ppmppfmff pmm'ppm'mppppp mpfppffmffmp pmm'mmmmff mpmfmf pfmppfmffpmf mmmfmffpf pfmmmmfmpfmpmppfmm
> ppmppfmff pmm'ppm'mppppp pmmmpp ppm'mpmmffpmfmmmfmpmpp pmfmmm pffmmmfmpmpp


Helllllllppppppppppppp !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Y'a Rico qu'a avalé son dentier !!!


----------



## PetIrix (29 Octobre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> perso, je te trouves très bien comme tu es, ne change rien.



Diantre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Serais je apprécié.














			
				MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> S'il s'agit de tes relations avec la gente féminine du Bar, c'est autre chose, à toi de voir



Je tiens la chandelle !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Je tiens la chandelle !


Fais gaffe avec  le feu ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tiens ! moi, on dit toujours que je prends ma vessie pour une lanterne !!! ... et bien, à force, je me brule quand je vais faire pipi !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









ps : bien nase celle-là !


----------



## Fulvio (29 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Fais gaffe avec  le feu !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah oui, ça pour être nase, elle est nase ! C'est bien l'histoire la plus nase que j'ai jamais entendu pour expliquer une MST


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Octobre 2003)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui, ça pour être nase, elle est nase ! C'est bien l'histoire la plus nase que j'ai jamais entendu pour expliquer une MST


Euh ! Tu diras rien à ma femme hein ???


----------



## MackZeKnife (29 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ouais.
> _Mais les "bien nases" de Thebig sont quand même du Thebig !_
> Soit dit sans forfanterie aucune.



un peu de lèche quand même


----------



## MackZeKnife (29 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Je tiens la chandelle !



l'ennuyeux avec les chandelles, c'est qu'elle finissent par couler sur les doigts


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Octobre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> un peu de lèche quand même


...ça peut pas faire de tort !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Surtout venant de quelqu'un d'aussi charmant, d'aussi artistiquement supérieur, d'aussi humoristique et surtout d'aussi bien sur lui que Roberto !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Arrffff !!!


----------



## MackZeKnife (29 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...ça peut pas faire de tort !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bon je vais vous laisser vous lécher la pomme, il fait faim


----------



## PetIrix (29 Octobre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> l'ennuyeux avec les chandelles, c'est qu'elle finissent par couler sur les doigts



Je suis organisé, maintenant. Je met des gants !


----------



## MackZeKnife (29 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Je suis organisé, maintenant. Je met des gants !


ca rend moins habile


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Je suis organisé, maintenant. Je met des gants !








 il met des gants ...il tient la chandelle ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oulààà ça dérâpe là, ça dérape dur même !!!


----------



## PetIrix (30 Octobre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> il met des gants ...il tient la chandelle ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ouh lààà.
Ca mérite une mise à l'index.


----------



## lumai (5 Novembre 2003)

Ah Bah c'est  ça le point G ???

J'suis un peu déçue là...


----------



## MackZeKnife (5 Novembre 2003)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Ah Bah c'est  ça le point G ???
> 
> J'suis un peu déçue là...



Godwin, Godwin,....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 quel drôle de nom


----------



## lumai (5 Novembre 2003)

Ca doit être parce que la découverte du point s'accompagne d'un "Oh my God !"


----------



## MackZeKnife (5 Novembre 2003)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Ca doit être parce que la découverte du point s'accompagne d'un "Oh my God !"



ce sont des exclamations qui n(v)ous échappent...


----------



## barbarella (5 Novembre 2003)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Ca doit être parce que la découverte du point s'accompagne d'un "Oh my God !"



Ah ! parce que tu parles anglais


----------



## MackZeKnife (5 Novembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Ah ! parce que tu parles anglais



je pense pas, ca doit être une faute de frappe, il manque une lettre


----------



## barbarella (5 Novembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> je pense pas, ca doit être une faute de frappe, il manque une lettre



La disparition


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Novembre 2003)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Ca doit être parce que la découverte du point s'accompagne d'un "Oh my God !"


Arffffffffffff ! Pffff  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 ...excellent ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'apprécie ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... (God... gode.... Arffff!!!)


----------



## barbarella (5 Novembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arffffffffffff ! Pffff
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Comme quoi les voies etc...


----------



## PetIrix (5 Novembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> God... Arffff!!!)



God... Arffff  ternoon !!!

Eh! Moi ausi 'peux causer anglais.

J'en avais une autre mais moins délicate.
Alors je m'abstiens.


----------



## Nephou (5 Novembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arffffffffffff ! Pffff
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_comment ça un peut tard ?_

dans le même registre ; de Hubert-Félix T, du Jura :



> dieu est amour - deux ex machina
> dieu est amour - deus ex testa rossa
> dieu est amour - deus ex lamborgini
> dieu est amour - deus ex maserati
> ...


----------



## Luc G (5 Novembre 2003)

Tous ces godelureaux qui se vautrent dans la gaudriole en attendant Godot, est-ce bien raisonnable ? 

Est-ce bien l'heure H pour parler du point G ? Finn, un sondage !


----------

